# Oral abscesses



## David (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm curious if anyone here has had an oral abscess that they attributed to their Crohn's Disease or other form of IBD?

Thanks


----------



## davmor (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't have at the moment, but did have - and the specialist (who saw the pictures I took of my mouth at the time) thinks it is an indicator for my problems being Crohn's (although diagnosis still "indeterminate" at present - tests/ treatment ongoing).  He asked to keep the photo and for permission to show it to his wife (who happens to be a dentist) who also thought it indicative of oral Crohn's.


----------



## marti (Jul 7, 2012)

I have problems with my tooth all the time


----------



## mf15 (Jul 22, 2012)

I may get on every once in awhile,but if I try and quit smoking they get real bad,have UC.
Old mIke


----------



## Mountaingem (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, I've had several oral abcesses that the dentist diagnosed as a result of Crohn's. Lack of vitamin absorption and an out of control immune system, as well as immunosuppressant drugs all play a part in this.

I've also had abcesses on my back and chest that were also blamed on Crohn's. Just one more fun thing to add to the pile of crap Crohn's brings to the table, ugh!


----------



## Avw (Aug 3, 2012)

I also have major dental issues. I always thought the Crohn's played a role in it, being malnourished and all that fun stuff. I've had many abscessed and decayed teeth, had to have all my back molars removed. I suppose that it doesn't help that I grind and clench my teeth in my sleep, my teeth were so brittle that I would sometimes wake up with broken bits of tooth in my mouth 

At least it makes a little more sense now, because I have really good hygiene habits!


----------



## lager87 (Aug 4, 2012)

Had them a lot right before I was diagnosed. Sooooo painful! I would have 6 or 7 at a time.


----------



## PattyLynn (Aug 4, 2012)

I've never had an oral abscess but I went through a horrible time with massive amounts of mouth and throat ulcers. Doc prescribed some special mouthwash that apparently is used with cancer patients going through chemo. Took about a week, but the ulcers cleared up. Had one re-occurance but nothing in about 10 years.


----------



## outlier (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. i had them my whole life, I blame my mother who is does not have crohn's but get them. Having said that. When I was having a flare they were much worse then what i use to get. Intrestingly now that I'm on humira i have not had one.

I know you like vitamins try Vitamin C (that's what's in orange juice correct). Vodka also helps both as a rinse and just drink it. it hurts for a moment but defiantly numbs them afterwards.

if you do get a break in the sores change your tooth brush


----------



## PVail (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi David.
I have had oral abscess now for a couple of months. For some reason some of my teeth where getting loose and painfull. I also have a badly blood shot eye and a couple of lumps under my arms. This week i have been to the dentist an after Xray's, she confirmed the abscess causing the problem. She is just treating them with antibiotics at the moment but stated that she may have to remove some if it doesnt calm down .I went to my doctor this morning and had bloods taken again . he said it was a symptom of IBD and that i probably wasn't absorbing all the nutrients from my food. I have also had a few little mouth ulcers and a sore throat on and off all year but he wouldn't really comment on these.
So he gave me a different antibiotic ?


----------



## ellie (Aug 14, 2012)

@outlier - the alcohol in the vodka probably helps kill the germs 
@David - do you mean aphthous ulcers or full blown "abscess"?
I had multiple recurrent crops of aphthous ulcers in1983 (father passed away, and newborn first child).. WAY before IBD Dx.
Had a strange peritonsillar inflammation 4yrs ago, which I initially thought to be aphthous, but eventually required antibiotics, was probably bordering on quinsy  (CD Dx'ed 2 yrs ago)


 HD


----------



## David (Aug 14, 2012)

Ellie, I meant abscess.  I thought I was getting one but thank god it turned out not to be. 

:banana:

Pvail, have you had your vitamin B12 and vitamin B9 levels tested?


----------



## tots (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep!


lauren


----------



## Slugger (Aug 16, 2012)

I am not aware of any research that directly implicates Crohn's as a causative factor with any dental or oral pathology. More likely your problems are due to malnourishment and/or medications.

On the other hand, it's possible that poor oral health might exacerbate your disease condition.

Slugger


----------



## David (Aug 16, 2012)

Slugger said:


> I am not aware of any research that directly implicates Crohn's as a causative factor with any dental or oral pathology. More likely your problems are due to malnourishment and/or medications.


While I agree with you that it's usually due to nutritional deficiencies, here ya go:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1410927/
http://dermnetnz.org/systemic/ibd.html
http://archderm.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=477791


----------



## ArinMelissa (Aug 23, 2012)

I promise I brush my teeth   I even floss sometimes!
Found out today that I've got to have oral surgery tomorrow to remove "diseased tissue" surrounding a molar.  Docs are acting as if it's an unusual presentation and they seem to think it could be Crohn's related. The only thing they know for sure that it has to be removed!  I get periods of painful, bleeding gums... ulcers on my cheeks and on my tongue.. and then the skin sheds and it just goes away!  It's weird but I think I'm finally accepting that it's just Crohn's and this is the cycle of things.  I'm really interested in using one of the mouthwashes y'all talked about so thanks for passing the info along.  Anyone have specifics on where to find "magic mouthwash"?


----------



## PattyLynn (Aug 24, 2012)

I had to get a prescription from the doctor for my mouthwash. It is called Benzydamine. I hope that helps. Good luck with the surgery tomorrow!


----------



## ArinMelissa (Aug 24, 2012)

That's helpful...Thanks Patty!  Here's hoping y'all have a weekend that's symptom-free!


----------



## gnr_xst (Sep 21, 2012)

I would have them to the tune of 15 or more, all over the inside of my mouth, down my throat and felt like they were going close to my ears.  The only way they went away was when I spent 1 month in the hospital with several antibiotics running.  It seems like it is a first symptom that I am going into a flare up.  And when I am late on getting my Remicade drip, my teeth will start to absess severely to the point of surgery to remove them.  Does anyone experience these extreme reactions?
Thanks, Glenda


----------



## PVail (Sep 21, 2012)

Ok so earlier I mentioned getting these abscesses. So after a couple of course of antibiotics I had to get two teeth out as the abscesses kept coming back. Its funny but things calmed down for a week or two , maybe it was all the antibiotics or just the fact that the abscesses where now gone . Anyhow it was bloody horrible  and since i was told by the dentist that  the teeth in question where in good condition its a shame having to loose them. The abscess was in my gum and was pushing the teeth out over time.


----------



## gnr_xst (Sep 21, 2012)

Wow.  I don't think mine was the actual abscess but more of the process of a tooth abscess.  They don't know of a connection to Crohns but I can tell you that every time I am 3 weeks late on my remicade my jaw, gum and teeth start hurting and the longer I do with out remicade I end up with an abscess at my the root of my teeth.  Weird I know, and no Dentisit believes me or cares to understand it but I am my own lab study.


----------



## Adam1971 (Oct 31, 2012)

So, I have this faint darkening right at the point where one of my front upper ("buck") teeth comes out. I have noticed a bit of swelling behind the tooth, and pain that is new-sensitivity to hot/cold. Is this the beginning of an abscess? Just curious.


----------



## David (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not sure but it definitely sounds like you should see a dentist.


----------



## Adam1971 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh joy.:rof:


----------



## FullM3lt (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow glad I read this thread. I have a 2 little puss like bumps on the inside of my gums and I immediately thought it was something horrible...I should get it checked out.


----------



## juljul (Mar 16, 2013)

David said:


> I'm curious if anyone here has had an oral abscess that they attributed to their Crohn's Disease or other form of IBD?
> 
> Thanks


Hi David and all,  

My severe anorectal pain came at the exact same time as a dental abscess. I have told all doctors that but they don't make the connection but I am certain there has to be a connection because my dentist told me that he was puzzled because the abscess was behind the tooth and there was no infection further down at the mouth side of my tooth - implying it came from my bloodstream? I did have a sinus tract to my mouth but that was from the infection high up in the bone coming through the gum as a fistula. 

I think it possible that bacteria getting into the bloodstream from a sickly GI tract can migrate anywhere. I don't think it is the other way round if the person has major GI issues going on or diagnosed with IBD/Crohn's. I have had sinus issues though so in theory it could have come from my sinuses. However, when I was given co-amoxiclav after removal of the dental abscess I got my first lot of relief from my major anorectal pain. Go figure!! A registrar said placebo effect. But I am a skeptic - I don't do placebo! Moreover, I was not expecting that to happen because it was prescribed for my tooth only!! The docs all know about the antibiotic relief - but it does not seem to register other than having pretty much blank faces!! There has to be a connection, surely. 

Incidentally, I think the procedure I had for the abscess (can't remember what it is called - brain fog!!) is failing. And my anorectal pain is returning worse again (I was managing with a ton of natural anti-inflammatories quite well though do flare still, and got other GI issues going on). :eek2: Perhaps there is a sinus tract from my tooth to my backside - I am only joking - there is not such a thing I hope not (God forbid!!) 

Short answer - YES.  
Long answer - I tend to babble 

------------------------------
currently undiagnosed... but got a recent auto-immune diagnosis of a different kind so hopefully they will now take me seriously :ybiggrin:


----------



## lewis3001 (Feb 19, 2018)

I get abscess around my molars frequently.I have lost almost all my molars and pre-molars due to this,rather than actual tooth issues,My dentist doesn't understand anything about crohns and demands to pull teeth,rather than use antibiotics.She takes it personally when I ask for antibiotic medication and becomes rude.Also,extractions secure dentists a good payday and a prescription secures them nothing,so they have incentive to vandalize your mouth.

 I have abscess almost perpetually in my skin and ears due to Crohns. The world is full of ignorant medical staff where this disease is concerned,and only understand it in the sense that it affects toilet needs and the fact that they consider it inactive if a person has no diarrhoea symptoms.

 It's a nightmare dealing with these people,when you want to preserve your teeth,and require a different perspective. My dentist is arrogant and ignorant.
 Tomorrow,to get a second round of antibiotics,which is often needed to kill the infection,I will try my doctor. This ignorance is a horrible aspect to the disease,compounded by the ego that so often comes with these people.


----------



## cmack (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi lewis3001,

I'm sorry to hear that you have been treated like that. It is tough to get through to some people, especially the type you describe. I hope things improve and you can get a new dentist soon.

You have my support,

Chris


----------

